

Please name all the people in this photo. - citizenkeys
http://ycuniverse.com/see-also

======
citizenkeys
Would like to know the names of all the people in the top photo and their
startup companies. The reason is so I can link to their startups in a caption
underneath the photo.

If anybody can identify everyone, please let me know. Thanks!

